# renting with cats-anyone installed a cat flap?



## LP1971 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello
We are moving to Dubai later this year and will be bringing our cat from the UK. Whilst I realise she will spend most of her time inside due to the heat I was wondering if anyone here has been allowed to install a cat flap into a rented property? She is used to coming and going and she pleases at home so didn't fancy having to keep opening and shutting doors especially if she scarpers off somewhere and I'm going to go out - I would want to know she could get back into the villa when she got hot.
I don't even know if it's possible to do this as I imagine most doors are glass patio doors ?
anyone had any experience of this??

thanks


----------

